

Nodejs vs Play for Front-End Apps - mcantelon
http://www.subbu.org/blog/2011/03/nodejs-vs-play-for-front-end-apps

======
justinsb
Without publishing the complete source for each test, these benchmarks are not
very useful (the author does promise to publish sources for a new test in
future). It appears that initially node.js was in 'development mode', so
presumably the post initially showed Play beating node. With unreproducible
benchmarks there are inevitably configuration errors made, or configuration
tweaks that aren't applied.

~~~
andos
Yeah. And it's Java and all but I think there is something pretty odd if the
_mean_ time per request for Play is 1.5 seconds.

------
vmind
Some truly bad graphs there, displaying response time on same axis as
responses per second? Leaving in a bracket probably to contain outliers and
flattening the rest of the graph?

~~~
s3u
Point well taken - there was no such intention. I updated the charts to show
req/sec and mean response time separately. See
[http://www.subbu.org/blog/2011/03/nodejs-vs-play-for-
front-e...](http://www.subbu.org/blog/2011/03/nodejs-vs-play-for-front-end-
apps)

~~~
andos
How does the "Render - No IO" case work? Does it take a different code path?
(E.g. render "No entries found" instead of iterating over each entry and
rendering it?) Or, put differently, _what_ are you measuring in the "Render -
No IO" case?

~~~
s3u
The source is now on github. See the links at the top of the blog post.

------
no7hing
> I’m unable to make the source code for the test apps available publicly at
> this time. and > I spent nearly equal amounts of time (under two hours) to
> build the same app on nodejs and Play.

One actually wonders: why?

~~~
beck5
That also caught my eye, I thought this is either some prolific 2 hour work or
there is some sort of bias he doesn't want us to know about?

~~~
bjg
It is kind of odd, but at the beginning of the article he states that he
originally wrote and did the tests as part of his work at Ebay.

~~~
s3u
Yes, correct - I'm not able to disclose the code. But there is more to come
and I will be sharing the code on github.

------
ShardPhoenix
Those sure are some misleading bar charts.

~~~
s3u
What's misleading about them?

Please feel free to reproduce on your own. The source is on github. See the
blog post for github links.

